# Yo-Yo



## AngelaL (May 12, 2011)

Got my pump on monday. I can now appriciate the difficult life of a yo-yo up and down constantly. definately think my basal is too high, went to bed last night 9.4, 2am 5.5, 6am 2.1. back at the hospital this afternoon so i'll have another go at getting my dosage right. 

I'm surprised how quickly i got used to it being there though. thought it might be uncomfortable and annoying at first but i've hardly noticed it except this morning when my patner gave me a hug and dug his elbow into it.


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2011)

Hiya

It can sometimes take a while to get the overnight basals right.   The only way to get it right is for the first week to test two hourly every single night and make tweaks according to that.   We ended up with three basals from about 11 pm until morning, now we have 5 odd.   It is knackering but that is what I did at the beginning.   

Good luck and hope your appointment goes ok.


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 12, 2011)

The night time basal can be one of the hardest to pin down...

As you only started on the pump on Monday, don't forget it Tues and Wed night-time readings could have been effect by the last remains of your background insulin burning out..  It can take a couple of days to burn it all off so it's not impacting on your BG in any way..

When doing the night time basal I rather test every hour, two reasons for doing this

It's surprising what data you miss doing it every 2 hours,  your BG could dip and raise within this time so making an adjustment more difficult becuase if you go by the first BG then the next 2 hour BG and adjust for this reading, you can find for an hour you've got two much insulin giving a knock on effect...  Then extreme difficulty pitching adjustments right..

Not sure how many adjustment in a 24 hour period your pump does, Mine you can adjust every hour of the 24..  But some pumps only allow you to adjust 8 times within a 24 hour period, but you choose the time slots, start and finish times though...  But for me this wouldn't pan out right though..

A book that is seen as the pumpers bible and well worth the investement is Pumping Insulin by John Walsh if you haven't got this then I suggest you invest...

Good luck with sorting everything out, once you got your night time basal pinned the rest is a lot easier and less tiring


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 12, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> We ended up with three basals from about 11 pm until morning, now we have 5 odd.



That does sound like it would of been a pain, are the rates noticeably different and do you expect her rates, at least overnight,  to be similar as an adult....?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 12, 2011)

AngelaL said:


> Got my pump on monday. I can now appriciate the difficult life of a yo-yo up and down constantly. definately think my basal is too high, went to bed last night 9.4, 2am 5.5, 6am 2.1. back at the hospital this afternoon so i'll have another go at getting my dosage right.
> 
> I'm surprised how quickly i got used to it being there though. thought it might be uncomfortable and annoying at first but i've hardly noticed it except this morning when my patner gave me a hug and dug his elbow into it.



As previous posters have said. it's early days.
You can be at least 6 weeks sorting out your basal. Very few have an easy ride to start with. Some never get it it right as they refuse to do the basic basal testing or even understand that they have to actually understand what the results mean and act on them. 
As already said a lot of work will be needed to get them right. Testing on the hour or every 2 hours on dif nights untill it's right.
Doing the basal test in sections works very well and over a week you just skip different meals whilst testing.



> That does sound like it would of been a pain, are the rates noticeably different and do you expect her rates, at least overnight, to be similar as an adult....?


Everyone is different obviously but like Adrienne's daughter I have the 5 basal changes overnight.
As things stand I have 12 over a 24 hour period. I did have 15 at one point.


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2011)

Jessica's basal rates are :

0000   0.50
0200   0.550
0330   0.700
0500   0.900
0930   0.125
11.30  0.20
12.30  0.675
1630   0.45
1800   0.55
2000   0.45
2100   0.50

They don't always stay like that.   The 5 am one used to be 7 am but we had to take it back and back to stop the mid morning spike.  If her level at about 10 pm is around 6 ish she stays at 6 ish all night until morning so her basals are spot on.  Obviously it depends on what she has done.   We have recently had a month where she was high all night and I have had to increase all night basals by quite a bit and even 0.05 can make a difference.


----------



## Unicornz (May 18, 2011)

AngelaL said:


> Got my pump on monday. I can now appriciate the difficult life of a yo-yo up and down constantly. definately think my basal is too high, went to bed last night 9.4, 2am 5.5, 6am 2.1. back at the hospital this afternoon so i'll have another go at getting my dosage right.
> 
> I'm surprised how quickly i got used to it being there though. thought it might be uncomfortable and annoying at first but i've hardly noticed it except this morning when my patner gave me a hug and dug his elbow into it.



Haha yeah that's the only time I notice it too! Had mine for nearly two months now and I was also surprised that even on the first day I forgot that it was there straight away. Not even had any trouble sleeping with it the first night!

Hope you get your basal pattern sorted out soon, especially the overnight bit as I can imagine it's a bit scary now! Mind you, I'm still not perfect with mine it still needs a lot of tweaking. Things seemed great the first week but after that it does get a little tougher and my levels started yoyoing a lot. Don't get me wrong, it's still miles better than it ever was on MDI so I'm not complaining!


----------



## Phil65 (May 19, 2011)

Unicornz said:


> Haha yeah that's the only time I notice it too! Had mine for nearly two months now and I was also surprised that even on the first day I forgot that it was there straight away. Not even had any trouble sleeping with it the first night!
> 
> Hope you get your basal pattern sorted out soon, especially the overnight bit as I can imagine it's a bit scary now! Mind you, I'm still not perfect with mine it still needs a lot of tweaking. Things seemed great the first week but after that it does get a little tougher and my levels started yoyoing a lot. Don't get me wrong, it's still miles better than it ever was on MDI so I'm not complaining!



Another nodding head here........but still smiling!


----------

